# Big Wolf Cichlid



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my Big Guy...been awile since I shot one...enjoy


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

What a beast! I commented on the red teeth . Is that a normal trait on the Dovii? or is yours extra special ?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice video and tank. Is he still growing?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> What a beast! I commented on the red teeth . Is that a normal trait on the Dovii? or is yours extra special ?


Not sure...he's my only large one I've kept. Not sure if its a common trait 



Dis said:


> Nice video and tank. Is he still growing?


I'm in the works to get him a bigger tank...he's maxed out in this tank now.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks huge ! What an incredible looking fish.

Are his teeth really tipped with red / orange ? 

How big is that beautiful tank ?


----------

